# Cherry Pie Crit - what's the pace?



## Ramses (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello folks,

I'm from Switzerland visiting beautiful California for my second time. I was looking for a race and I found the Cherry Pie Crit in Napa. At home I usually race mtb races and this will be my second Crit. I did the Apple Pie two years ago.

Because Cat 5 (the "worst/slowest" cat, am I right?) was sold out already, I had to register as a Cat 4. Now, how much faster is a cat 4 race? What sort of average pace do I have to expect in this race (numbers, please), compared to Cat 5?


What's the course like? Anyone else going there/having already been there?

Any advice is greatly appreaciated!

Thanks,
Ramses.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Ramses, you might want to address this question to the NCNCA forum. The Cherry Pie race director, Jess Raphael, is very active on that forum.

http://www.ncncaracing.com/forum/

FYI -- you cannot race CAT 4 unless you _*ARE*_ a CAT4, which means by the time of Cherry Pie you'd need to _start_ 10 mass-start races as a CRASH 5 in the US.

Lorri


----------



## Ramses (Jan 28, 2008)

velogirl said:


> Ramses, you might want to address this question to the NCNCA forum. The Cherry Pie race director, Jess Raphael, is very active on that forum.
> 
> http://www.ncncaracing.com/forum/
> 
> ...



Hi Lorri

Thanks for your clear answer...I guess it's all said. Hm, I got in touch with Jess maybe he can help me out.

Thanks,
Ramses


----------



## swerv512 (Aug 26, 2007)

it'll be break neck speeds in my race (P/1/2)...


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

swerv512 said:


> it'll be break neck speeds in my race (P/1/2)...


tell me about it... my first 1/2 race  what team are you on?


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, did any of you guys keep the average speed of your race? 

in the junior 15-18's it was about 25mph.


----------

